# How often do you grind?



## yorkio (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm currently using a Moka Express and cheap supermarket ground coffee and getting drinkable but entirely unspectacular results. I think it's now time though to move up to the next league. I'm resisting the very great temptation to jump right in and grab a second-hand Gaggia Classic when I don't actually own a grinder. And in any case, much as I'd love to start my day with an espresso and round off my evening meal with one, I probably wouldn't be drinking too many in-between so I'm going to be taking it one step at a time, I think.

A grinder however will always be necessary, however I'm making my coffee, I guess. I'm curious though - do people tend to grind fresh coffee for every cup, or is it something you do once a day? Or every other day? Once a twice a week? I should point out, I suppose, that I work from home so it would actually be possible to grind fresh for every cup. Would I notice a difference though?

Oh, and hello, everyone!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome Yorkio - great to have someone else from the North-East on the forum.

The answer to your question - which I'm sure will be echoed by many other forum members - is that there is just no substitute from grinding just before brewing. You'll get away with pre-ground with your Mokka pot (but, as you say, produce unspectacular results) but once you up the anti to a Classic you'll need to be grinding freshly to make the most of it.

Everyone on here will be happy to help.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Grind for each cup and invest in some decent recently roasted beans. You'll see a huge improvement with these two changes regardless of brewing method.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I was in a cafe today that stocked Rwanda Musasa Cooperative whole beans from a local roaster, roasted recently... great. The owner seemed excited when I asked if she ground them herself rather than having them pre-ground, and she proudly said "Yes! I ground them just this morning!!" This was 4pm.

For fucks sake.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought a stepped grinder which can do brewed and espresso grind and haven't looked back. Grinding fresh literally seconds before pulling a shot or brewing an aeropress/french press.

Best investment you can make (then buy a second hand Classic).

Lol Mike. I follow David Schomer's advice.

If you walk into a cafe where the portafilters aren't attached to the group heads (keeping warm)....walk out again.

Similar principle for grinding.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

I grind before each cup, which is not often enough at the moment


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I can notice a difference using the filter machine at work, ground at 7.45am at home the 8.00am brew as I arrive at work tastes a lot better than the afternoon one


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

four times so far today!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I've done three so far and I've only been up an hour though that's unusual. Made an aeropress which for some reason I felt should have a splash of milk in it. Totally ruined, and thrown in the sink. One espresso which was ace, then another because I thought it'd taste great in milk. Which it did. 50 odd grams done on a hand mill - it's my morning work out.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to dig out my French press - love a bit of pressed coffee from time to time. I haven't quite managed to get an aeropress yet but will probably be on my shopping list on next trip back to Blighty.

On a more serious note, answering the first question, once you've used freshly roasted, freshly ground coffee, there's no going back - whatever thye brew method. It totally ruined my bar/restaurant/cafe experiences for many years, although coffee in UK has improved a lot in the last 15-20 years.


----------



## yorkio (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, all. I must confess, I'd been wondering whether I could save myself a few quid by getting a manual grinder but I'm not sure I fancy working a sweat up every time I fancy a cup of coffee.

Are grinders generally reckoned to be a sound second-hand purchase?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been using a manual grinder the last couple months and provided you're not in a rush it's not too much of a ball ache. To grind enough for one cup of aeropress or pour over it only takes a minute or so.

For espresso it takes double that and the problem I've found is that though it can go fine enough for espresso, the 'click' steps of grind are far from consistent so you can get a choker and gusher on the same setting. I've wasted a fair bit of coffee because of this.

If you're not going to buy an espresso machine any time soon I'd say go for a manual. For thirty quid you can get a lot of use out of it and experiment with brewing techniques, learning along the way. It can always be used as a travel grinder should you buy an electric one later.

That said, I'm currently waiting for an electric grinder to be delivered. I chose the Mahlkonig Vario. Although it's not cheap, it seems most suited to my needs as I don't want to buy two grinders - one for espresso, one for filter/press. I've seen decent second hand Mazzers on ebay for £150 - £200, or a popular choice for first time grinder here is the Iberital MC2. These will be great for espresso but take time to adjust grind size so perhaps aren't suitable if you plan on using other brewing methods.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

yorkio said:


> Thanks, all. I must confess, I'd been wondering whether I could save myself a few quid by getting a manual grinder but I'm not sure I fancy working a sweat up every time I fancy a cup of coffee.
> 
> Are grinders generally reckoned to be a sound second-hand purchase?


For a hand grinder I would just but new. £25-30.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most grinders have removable burrs, so when you get a noticeable degradation in the beans you can replace the burrs.

However, it would take many years of use (or foreign particles in the coffee) before you typically need to replace home grinder burrs.

Buying second hand grinders isn't generally much of an issue.

As Mike says - hand grinders - buy new


----------



## yorkio (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely - I hadn't really considered a second-hand hand grinder when they're so cheap new. But how about electric ones? Are the ones that turn up used likely to have been thrashed to within an inch of their Iives or is it more likely they'll just have been put aside as people upgrade?


----------



## yorkio (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry, Glenn - I posted that before I saw your post.


----------



## yorkio (Feb 29, 2012)

Ended up ordering a Porlex grinder from Coffee Hit. As someone pointed out, even if at some point I get an Iberital or something, the Porlex will still be useful, particularly if I keep using the moka pot during the day as I expect I probably would.

I suspect a Gaggia Classic may not be too far away too now. Just have to remember to keep an eye open to the sales forum&#8230;


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Porlex is a good machine and these hand grinders produce a wonderfully even grind. Enjoy!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

You're right, the porlex will be fantastic, even when you buy an electric grinder, especially for travelling, after a short while on here you will develop the skills that will make drinking anything but your own coffee a very unpleasent experience, with the porlex you can always ensure wherever you are, that you have nice freshly roasted beans, ground to order and expertly brewed by yourself.


----------

